# Hepatic venography



## Shirleybala (May 4, 2009)

Hello:
In this transcatheter biopsy of liver shoud we have to code separately for hepatic venography 75889  

     On the ultrasound guidance using micropuncture kit access was
       gained into the right internal jugular vein.  A 9-French sheath
       was placed. Pressure within the right atrium was -1 to -2 mmHg.
       Using a combination of a glide wire and a 5-French Cobra glide
       catheter access was gained into the right hepatic vein.  Position
       of the catheter was confirmed by venography.  Over the Amplatz
       wire exchange was made for a 5-mm occlusion balloon.  The balloon
       was inflated occluding the blood flow in the right hepatic vein.
       Right hepatic vein wedge pressure was 2 mmHg. The balloon was
       deflated, and the catheter was repositioned into the middle
       hepatic artery. A occlusion balloon was again inflated.  Middle
       hepatic vein wedge pressure was 3 mmHg.

       Biopsy needle delivery sheath was then placed over the Amplatz
       wire into the middle hepatic vein. 20-gauge core needle biopsy was
       then performed. The specimens were sent to pathology.


----------



## lavanyamohan (May 4, 2009)

Hello,
Venography may not be billed separately;
Ballon catheter techniques do not deploy venography, mostly; 
If has been done , it is for extra confirmation and the payor may or may not consider;
LM


----------



## dhuston (May 4, 2009)

You can't code a venogram just for catheter positioning and there's no interpretation of a venogram, so I'd say no.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------

